# Skipped heat



## awedwards (Mar 22, 2007)

Hello, The future mother of my puppy has not come into season when she was supposed to, she's skipped her heat. I've asked my vet about this but, she has no experience breeding dogs. Is the female more likely to come into season within a few weeks or will she wait until her next cycle in 6 months? I'd love some informed opinions. Thanks, I obviously can't get my puppy soon enough


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Doesn't the breeder know about this? I would guess that maybe she's just late - I think they vary as much as people do on their cycles!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Every bitch is different. She may just be late in her cycle or she may have truly skipped it. Your guess is as good as mine.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I wonder if she had a silent heat? It's where they don't bleed at all-
But they still get swollen and still can be bred and have puppies. It can be hard to tell they are in heat and maybe the breeder missed it?
Or maybe she is just late- 
Has she taken the dog into the vet for a full checkup w/bloodwork?


----------

